# Tax Deductions/Help/Grants?



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if there's some sort of grant or discount I can get as a self employed person, for driving lessons for the sake of work?

I'm starting up a dog walking business and would really love to get a van asap. If not, I'll just have to stay very local and save up hard for the lessons I guess!


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

Find an instructor who has pets and scratch each others backs lol.

You cant clain any tax on lessons because it is not going to be used for business only.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

If you are unemployed you may be able to get some help towards lessons - try your local office. You wont be able to claim anything for the lesssons but you will be able to claim for running costs etc at the end of the year when you submit your accounts.


----------

